# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب

## المصباح المنير

*الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب*

في ظلِّ الجهل المطبق والانغماس في الملذات والملاهي، والاستعانة بما لا يضرُّ ولا ينفع، في ظلِّ هذه البيئة الملبَّدة بكل ما هو بعيد عن الدين وُلِدَ محمد بن عبد الوهاب آل مشرف التميمي؛ ليكون خطًّا فاصلاً وعلامة فارقة بين الجهل والعلم، والشرك والإيمان.
الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب الميلاد والنشأة
محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سليمان بن علي بن محمد بن أحمد بن راشد[1]، الذي يعود نسبه إلى آل مشرِّف[2] من قبيلة تميم عريقة النسب والشرف؛ حيث ينحدرون من مُضَرَ فمن نزار فمن عدنان[3]، كان جدُّه سليمان بن علي بن مشرف من أشهر العلماء في عصره ومصره؛ حيث كان من أكابر العلماء في الجزيرة، وكذلك كان والده عالمًا فقيهًا على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل، وكان من علماء نجد المشهورين، وقضاتها المعروفين، فقد تولَّى القضاء في عدَّة جهات؛ مثل: العيينة وحريملاء[4]، وكان عمُّه الشيخ إبراهيم بن سليمان من مشاهير العلماء في تلك البلاد[5].في هذه الأسرة العريقة وُلِدَ محمد في بلدة العيينة شمالي الرياض، في عام (1115هـ=1703م)، وقد تعلَّم القرآن الكريموحفظه قبل بلوغه عشر سنين، وكان يتمتَّع بالذكاء وسرعة الحفظ منذ صغره؛ فكان رغم حداثة سنِّه كثير المطالعة في كتب التفسير والحديث وكلام العلماء في أصل الإسلام، فشرح الله صدره لمعرفة التوحيد وتحقيقه، ومعرفة نواقضه المضلَّة؛ حتى إنَّ أباه كان يتعجَّب من فَهْمِه ويقول: "لقد استفدْتُ من ولدي محمد فوائد من الأحكام"[6].ولم يكن محمدًا في طفولته كأقرانه ممَّن يُحبُّون اللعب والمرح، بل كان يقضي معظم وقته في الاطلاع على الكتب وخاصَّة كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم، ومن قبلهما مؤلَّفات الإمام أحمد بن حنبل؛ التي كان لها الأثر الكبير في تكوين شخصيَّته العلميَّة الصحيحة[7]
رحلة الإمام محمد عبد الوهاب في طلب العلم
ارتحل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قاصدًا حجَّ بيت الله الحرام، وبعد أدائه الفريضة اتجه إلى المدينة المنورة، وفيها وجد ضالَّته؛ إذ كانت آنذاك مليئة بالعلماء؛ أمثال الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم آل سيف مصنف كتاب (العذب الفائض في علم الفرائض)، فأخذ عنه الكثير من العلم، وأحَبَّه الشيخ عبد الله، وبذل جهدًا كبيرًا في تثقيفه وتعليمه، فتوثَّقت روابط المحبَّة بينهما، وممَّا يذكره الإمام عن شيخه عبد الله آل سيف قوله: "كنت عنده يومًا، فقال لي: أتريد أن أريك سلاحًا أعددته للمجمعة[8]. قلتُ: نعم. فأدخلني منزلاً فيه (كتب كثيرة)، فقال: هذا الذي أعددناه لها"[9]. ولعلَّ هذا الموقف هو ما جعل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- يتحمَّس لطلب العلم من مناطق أخرى، فلم يتوانَ في هذا الأمر طيلة حياته.ومن علماء المدينة الذين كان لهم فضل كبير في تعليم الإمام الشيخُ محمد حياة السِّندي؛ فلقد أدرك الرجل ما عليه تلميذه من عقيدة صافية، وبما تجيش به نفسه من مَقْتِ الأعمال الشائعة في كل مكان مِنَ البِدَع والشرك الأكبر والأصغر، وأنه إنما خرج من نجد للرحلة والاستزادة من العلم الشرعي؛ الذي يُعِينُه على القيام بالدعوة والجهاد في سبيل الله.ومن المواقف الجليلة التي أثَّرت في محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- تأثيرًا كبيرًا، وكانت سببًا مباشرًا لمقاومته لكلِّ مظاهر الشرك والبدع في الجزيرة، ذلك الموقف المحزن الذي شاهده عند قبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ففي أحد الأيام كان الشيخ واقفًا عند الحجرة النبويَّة فإذا به يرى أناسًا يدعون ويستغيثون بقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، حينذاك رآه الشيخ السِّندي فأقبل عليه، وسأله قائلاً: ما تقول في هؤلاء؟ قال له الطالب النجيب: {إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ مُتَبَّرٌ مَا هُمْ فِيهِ وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} [الأعراف: 139] [10].فأيقن عندها الشيخ السندي أن تلميذه قد بلغ مرحلة علميَّة متقدِّمة.أراد ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- أن يستزيد من العلوم، وأن يتعرَّف على جديدها، وعلى العلماء الراسخين في العلم في بقية البلدان الإسلامية الأخرى؛ فقرَّر أن يترك المدينة المنورة ليتَّجه إلى الدراسة في البصرة، وبالفعل ارتحل إليها، وحينما حطَّ رحاله فيها قرَّر أن يدرس على أكابر علمائها الراسخين؛ كالشيخ العلامة محمد المجموعي، الذي أثَّر في حياته تأثيرًا كبيرًا؛ حيث قرأ الإمام على يديه الكثير من كتب النحو واللغة والحديث.وفي البصرة بدأت مرحلة جديدة في حياة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب- رحمه الله، إنها مرحلة الجهر بما يؤمن ويعتقد؛ فلقد رأى في البصرة أمورًا أطمَّ وأعظم مما رآه سابقًا في المدينة المنورة، فقرَّر من توِّه أن يُحَدِّث الناس عن خطورة البدع والخرافات؛ كإنزال التضرُّع والحاجات بسكان القبور، مستشهدًا بكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كان عليه السلف الصالح، لكن ذلك لم يُجْدِ مع أقوام تربَّوْا وأُشْرِبُوا في قلوبهم البدع والضلالات؛ ومن ثَمَّ قُوبِلَ الإمام بالتكذيب والوعيد، ولم يتوقَّف الأمر عند هذا الحدِّ؛ بل تعرَّض الشيخ للضرب والسبِّ، حتى أُخْرِجَ من البصرة قسرًا بعدما أمضى بها أربع سنوات كاملة، ولم يكتفِ أهل البصرة بما فعلوه بالإمام، بل أنزلوا بشيخه المجموعي البلاء والضيم!فأراد ابن عبد الوهاب أن يستكمل مسيرته العلمية والعملية، فقصد بلد الزبير[11]، وقد واجهته الكثير من الصعاب في طريقه إليها، وبعد عناء الوصول استطاع أن يأخذ منها حاجته؛ وقد فكَّر جدِّيًّا في التوجُّه ناحية الشام لاستكمال رحلته في طلب العلم، غير أن نفقته قد أوشكت على النفاد فاضطرَّ إلى الرجوع إلى بلده، وفي طريق عودته أتى الأحساء، فنزل بها عند الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد اللطيف الشافعي، وقرأ عنده بعض الكتب الشرعيَّة، ثم توجَّه إلى حُريملاء وكان ذلك في عام 1143هـ وكان والده –رحمه الله- قد انتقل إليها منذ عام (1139هـ)، فلازم أباه، واشتغل في علم التفسير والحديث، ثم عكف على كتب الشيخين: شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والعلامة ابن القيم رحمهما الله، فزادته تلك الكتب القيِّمة، علمًا ونورًا وبصيرة، وكانت المنطلق الذي استمدَّ منها مبادئ دعوته [12].

----------


## المصباح المنير

دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب في حريملاء
بدأت أولى إرهاصات الدعوة في حريملاء؛ ليتمثَّل محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- خطى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فقد بدأ أوَّلاً بدعوة عشيرته الأقربين، ثم دعوة قومه، فأجلى لهم حقيقة التوحيد الخالص لله عز وجل؛ إذ لا يُدعى إلاَّ الله وحده لا شريك له، ولا يُذبح ولا يُنذر إلاَّ له، وأن عقيدتهم في تلك القبور والأحجار والأشجار -من الاستغاثة بها، وصرف النذور إليها، واعتقاد النفع والضرِّ منها- ضلالٌ وبهتان.واستمرَّ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- يُدافع عن دعوته، فينشرها بين الناس بالحكمة والموعظة، متخذًا كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى وسُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم منهاجًا ودليلاً؛ حتى أصبح الأمر مثار نقاش وجدال بينه وبين والده وأخيه سليمان، الذي اقتنع بحقيقة دعوة أخيه في أواخر حياة الشيخ كما سيأتي بيانه.وكان أهل حريملاء قبيلتين، أصلهما قبيلة واحدة، كلٌّ منهما يدعي لنفسه القوة والغلبة والكلمة العليا، ولم يكن لهم رئيس واحد يجمعهم تحت كلمته، وقد كان في البلد عبيد لإحدى القبيلتين، كثُر تعدِّيهم وفسقهم، فأراد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- أن يمنعهم من الفساد، وينفِّذ ما أنزله الله عز وجل في كتابه، فهمَّ العبيد أن يفتكوا بالشيخ، ويقتلوه سرًّا بالليل، فلما تسوَّروا الجدار علم بهم الناس فصاحوا بهم فهربوا[13].مكث الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- في حريملاء تلك السنين يدعو الناس في ثبات وصبر، وقد أنتج فيها كتابه الشهير (التوحيد)[14]، ثم قرَّر ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- أن ينتقل إلى العيينة حينما أيقن أن بقاءه في حريملاء لم يَعُدْ يُجدي نفعًا، وكان ذلك في بدايات عام (1157هـ)[15].
محمد بن عبدالوهاب في العيينة
انتقل الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- إلى مسقط رأسه العيينة؛ حيث كان حاكمها وقتئذٍ عثمان بن حمد بن معمر، وقد تلقَّى ابن معمر الإمام بكل إجلال وإكرام، ثم ما لبث الشيخ أن شرح له حقيقة دعوته القائمة على دعائم الكتاب والسُّنَّة المطهَّرة، وأن غايته من هذه الدعوة تعليم الناس أصول دينهم على دعائم التوحيد، ونبذ الشرك والقضاء على مظاهره، وبشَّرَه بالسداد والتوفيق وزعامة نجد إن نصر كلمة التوحيد وأعلاها.قَبِلَ عثمان بن معمر أن يكون أحد رجالات الدعوة، وقد تسنَّى للشيخ أن يدعو إلى إفراد العبادة لله  دون قيد أو شرط، وضرورة التمسُّك بسُنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمرهم بالمعروف ونهاهم عن المنكر، وفي تلك الأثناء تزوج الشيخ الجوهرة بنت عبد الله بن معمر
.بين الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وابن معمر
كان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- يرى أن أحد الأسباب القوية لنجاح الدعوة يكمن في توحُّد بلاد نجد تحت قيادة واحدة، وكان يعرف جيدًا أنه ليس من السهل نشر الدعوة في البلاد القاصية والدانية في مدة قصيرة إلا بحماية أمير ذي قوة ونفوذ، فلا يخفى على ذوي العقول والألباب أن القوة المادية لها أهمية عظيمة في نشر الدعوات والأفكار مع القوة المعنوية والحجج والبراهين؛ لأن أي دعوة إذا لم تكن لديها من القوة ما يحميها ويذود عنها، سرعان ما تتكالب عليها قوى الشرِّ والطغيان حتى تستأصل خضراءها؛ ومن ثَمَّ استعان الشيخ بابن معمر الذي أعانه في هذا الجانب.
هدم قبة زيد بن الخطاب
وبدأ الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب-رحمه الله- في أخذ مجموعة من الإجراءات العملية المهمة في سبيل نشر الدعوة؛ إذ قطع الأشجار التي عظَّمَها الناس، وما لبث الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- أن هدم قبة زيد بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وقد كانت مقصدًا للعامة يستشفعون بها، ويلجئون إليها، وقد ذكر ابن بشر قصة الهدم في كتابه (عنوان المجد) فقال: "قال الشيخ لعثمان: دعنا نهدم هذه القبة التي وُضعت على الباطل، وضلَّ بها الناس عن الهدى.فقال: دونكها فاهدمها.فقال الشيخ: أخاف من أهل الجبيلة أن يوقعوا بنا، ولا أستطيع أن أهدمها إلا وأنت معي.فساعده عثمان بنحو ستمائة رجل؛ فلما قربوا منها ظهر عليهم أهل الجبيلة يريدون أن يمنعوهم، فلما رآهم عثمان علم ما همُّوا به فتأهَّب لحربهم، وأمر جموعه أن تتعزل للحرب؛ فلما رأوا ذلك كفُّوا عن الحرب وخلوا بينهم وبينها. ذُكر لي أن عثمان لما أتاها قال للشيخ: نحن لا نتعرَّضها. فقال: أعطوني الفأس. فهدمها الشيخ بيده حتى ساواها، ثم رجعوا فانتظر تلك الليلة جُهَّال البدو وسفهاؤهم ما يحدث بسبب هدمها، فأصبح (الشيخ) في أحسن حال"[16].
قطع الأشجار وإقامة الحدود
كما قطع الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- شجرة قريوة وأبو دجانة والذيب وذلك بمساعدة عثمان بن معمر، وأقام الحدَّ على امرأة اعترفت بالزنا وَفْقًا لشرع الله تعالى[17].
إحياء الصلوات مع الجماعة
وأمر ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- عثمان بن معمر بإحياء الصلوات مع الجماعة وعُيِّنت عقوبات للمتخلِّفين، وكان الأمراء يأخذون أنواعًا من الضرائب والرسوم فرفعها الشيخ ونفَّذ الزكاة فقط، وفي العيينة بدأ الشيخ يؤلِّف رسائل الدعوة المتسلسلة التي استمرَّت إلى وفاته، وصار له بعض الأنصار في الدرعية فكان يُرشدهم ويُوَجِّههم من العيينة[18].تزامن ذلك مع انتشار خبر قطع الأشجار المعظَّمَة، وهَدْم قبة زيد بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، ورجم المرأة الزانية بسرعة كبيرة بين أهالي نجد، وظنَّ الكثير من أهلها -نتيجة ضعف إيمانهم وسوء عقيدتهم- أن الإمام ومَنْ عاونه في عملية الهدم والقطع لا بُدَّ أن يُصابوا بمكروه جرَّاء فعلتهم هذه!وانتظر العامة -لجهلهم- ليروا مصير الإمام، عسى أن يُصيبه مكروه نتيجة هدمه للقباب والأشجار المقدسة! لكنَّ الله بدَّد أوهامهم؛ فتسارعوا يُقْبِلُون على الدعوة جماعات وأفرادًا، وكانوا عونًا للشيخ على نشرها بكل حبٍّ وإخلاص.وقد حرص رحمه الله أن يُزيل كل ما كان في البلاد الخاضعة لابن معمر من المشاهد والأوثان والقباب، وقطع ما كان فيها من الأشجار المقدَّسة.

----------


## المصباح المنير

مؤامرة لقتل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب
ترتَّب على هذه الأحداث المتتابعة أن تنادى رؤساء القبائل والبلدان الكبرى في نجد للوقوف ضدَّ مخاطر الدعوة، أو بالأحرى مخاطر إقامة شرع الله وحدوده؛ فهذه الحركة الإصلاحية أخذت – في زعمهم - تهدِّد نفوذهم في مقرِّ دورهم؛ لأن انتصارها معناه أفول سلطانهم الخاسر، وإفلات زمام الأمور من أيديهم؛ خاصَّة وأن الدعوة بدأت تؤتي ثمارها في نجد[19].وكان على رأس الناقمين سليمان بن محمد بن عريعر الحميدي - حاكم الأحساء وبني خالد - الذي أيَّده فريق كبير من الجهلاء وأصحاب المصالح وذوي النفوذ؛ هؤلاء الذين تحجَّرت عقولهم بعد أن امتلأت بالخرافات والبدع، فانطلقوا يُقَاومون الدعوة وصاحبها، ويوغرون صدور مشايخ القبائل حقدًا وحسدًا.وما لبث سليمان الحميدي أن بعث إلى عثمان بن معمر كتابًا على عجل جاء فيه: "... إن المطوِّع الذي عندك، قد فعل ما فعل، وقال ما قال، فإذا وصلك كتابي فاقتله، فإن لم تقتله، قطعنا خَرَاجَك الذي عندنا في الأحساء".وقد كان على عثمان بن معمر أن يختار بين دعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- وما تعاهدا عليه، وبين الخراج الذي يُقَدَّر بألف ومائتين دينار ذهبية، ولم يفكر ابن معمر مليًّا فقد اختار الخراج ومتاع الدنيا مُضَحِّيًا بالدعوة وقائدها، بل وأرسل إلى الإمام يخبره بكتاب سليمان، قائلاً: "لا طاقة لنا بحرب سليمان". وحاول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- جاهدًا أن يُثني ابن معمر عن قراره هذا قائلاً له: "إن هذا الذي أنا قمتُ به ودعوتُ إليه كلمة لا إله إلا الله، وأركان الإسلام، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فإن أنت تمسَّكت به ونصرته فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى يُظهرك على أعدائك، فلا يزعجك سليمان ولا يفزعك"[20].فأعرض عنه عثمان، وأرسل إليه مرَّة ثانية يخبره بأن: "سليمان قد أمرنا بقتلك، ولا نستطيع مخالفته، ولا طاقة لنا بحربه، وليس من الشيم والمروءة أن نقتلك في بلدنا، فشأنك ونفسك، وخَلِّ بلادنا"[21].لقد وقع عثمان في فتنة الدنيا، هذه الفتنة التي حذَّر منها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مواقف كثيرة؛ فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وَاللهِ مَا الْفَقْرَ أَخْشَى عَلَيْكُمْ، وَلَكِنِّي أَخْشَى عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُبْسَطَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا بُسِطَتْ عَلَى مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ فَتَنَافَسُوهَا كَمَا تَنَافَسُوهَا وَتُهْلِكَكُمْ كَمَا أَهْلَكَتْهُمْ"[22].بل إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يَخصُّ هذه الأمة بفتنة المال، فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ فِتْنَةً وَفِتْنَةُ أُمَّتِي الْمَالُ"[23].من أجل ذاك أُخرج الإمام من العُيينة قسرًا، فلم يزده هذا الأذى إلا صبرًا وعزيمة ومُضيًّا، وهو يُرَدِّد قوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ} [الطلاق: 2- 3]، فكان يمشي على رجليه مُوَكَّلاً به فارس يمشي من خلفه؛ لقتله والغدر به، ولم يكن مع الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- إلاَّ مروحة من خوص في حرِّ الصحراء الملهب، فهمَّ الفارس بقتل الإمام، وكان بإيعاز من ابن معمر، فارتعدتْ يده وكفى الله شرَّه[24].
الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب والنصر في الدرعية
توجَّه الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- إلى الدرعية - التي كانت تحت حكم الأمير محمد بن سعود - في عام (1157هـ)، فنزل ضيفًا على عبد الله بن سويلم، وابن عمِّه أحمد بن سويلم، وقد كانا من تلاميذ الشيخ أثناء مقامه في العيينة، لكن ابن سويلم خاف على نفسه من الأمير محمد بن سعود، لاعتقاده أن الأمير قد يؤذيه[25]؛ ولكن الإمام الواثق بمعيَّة الله وحفظه بدأ يُطمئنه ويحثُّه على ضرورة الوثوق بالله عز وجل قائلاً: "سيجعل الله لنا ولك فرجًا ومخرجًا"[26].
الأمير محمد بن سعودمؤيدا لدعوة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب
وكان للأمير محمد بن سعود أخوان هما ثنيان ومشاري، وزوجة هي موضي بنت أبي وهطان كانت –رحمها الله- لبيبة عاقلة متديِّنَة، وقد اقتنعوا جميعًا بما كان يدعو إليه الإمام، فذهب أخواه إليه، وقالا له: "... إن هذا الرجل غنيمة ساقه الله إليك، فاغتنم ما خصَّك الله به"[27].ورغَّبوه في زيارة الإمام، وكان ابن سعود معروفًا قبل ذلك بأخلاقه النبيلة، واستعداده لقبول الحقِّ؛ ولذلك "قام من فوره مسرعًا إليه ومعه أخواه ثنيان ومشاري، فأتاه في بيت أحمد بن سويلم، فسلَّم عليه، وأبدى له غاية الإكرام والتبجيل، وأخبره أنه يمنعه بما يمنع به نساءه وأولاده، فأخبره الإمام بما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما دعا إليه، وما كان عليه صحابته –رضي الله عنهم- من بعده، وما أمروا به وما نهوا عنه، وأنَّ كلَّ بدعة ضلالة، وما أعزَّهم الله به بالجهاد في سبيل الله وأغناهم به، وجعلهم إخوانًا...فلمَّا تحقَّق الأمير محمد بن سعود معرفةَ التوحيد، وعَلِمَ ما فيه من المصالح الدينيَّة والدنيويَّة، قال له: يا شيخ، إنَّ هذا دين الله ورسوله الذي لا شكَّ فيه، فأبشر بالنُّصرة لك ولما أمرتَ به، والجهاد لمن خالف التوحيد"[28].عند ذلك شرح الله صدر الأمير محمد بن سعود، واقتنع بما دعاه إليه الشيخ وبشَّر الأميرُ الإمامَ بالنصرة وبالوقوف معه على مَنْ خالفه، لكنَّ الأمير اشترط قبل المبايعة شرطين؛ أوَّلهما: أن لا يرجع الإمام عنه إن نصرهم الله ومكَّنهم. وثانيهما: أن لا يمنع الأمير من الخراج الذي ضربه على أهل الدرعية وقت الثمار.وقد ردَّ الإمام ردًّا بليغًا إذ قال: "أمَّا الأولى: الدم بالدم، والهدم بالهدم. وأمَّا الثانية: فلعلَّ الله يفتح عليك الفتوحات، فيعوِّضك الله من الغنائم ما هو خير منها".فبايع محمد بن سعود الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب على الدعوة إلى الله، والجهاد في سبيل الله، والتمسُّك بسُنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وإقامة الشريعة بين الناس[29].وبعد البيعة مكث ابن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- عامين كاملين يُناصح الناس، ويرشدهم إلى سبيل الحقِّ، وفي خلالهما تسلَّل إليه أنصاره من العُيينة، منهم: عبد الله بن محسن، وأخواه زيد وسلطان آل معمر، وعبد الله بن غنام وأخوه موسى، وقد هاجر معهم عدد كثير من رؤساء آل معمر المخالفين لعثمان بن معمر في العيينة، ثم أتت إليه الوفود من كافَّة أرجاء نجد؛ حيث شرح الله صدرها للتوحيد والإيمان الخالص له عز وجل.ومن أشهر الذين عاونوه وناصروه من أهل الدرعية وأمرائها: ثنيان بن سعود، ومشاري بن سعود، وفرحان بن سعود، والشيخ أحمد بن سويلم، والشيخ عيسى بن قاسم، ومحمد الحزيمي، وعبد الله بن دغيثر، وسليمان الوشيقري، وحمد بن حسين وأخوه محمد، وغيرهم كثير، وقد وصف فلبي هؤلاء بقوله: "هؤلاء هم فرسان الوهابية البواسل، وتُذكر أسماؤهم باحترام، وأولادهم يعتبرون جديرين بكل تكريم واحترام في القصر الملكي"[30].
ابن معمر يندم على صنيعه مع الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب
وعندما سمع عثمان بن معمر صاحب العيينة أن الدعوة المباركة بدأت في الانتشار، وأصبح لها مئات من المؤيدين، ندم على ما سلف منه في حقِّ الشيخ، فأتى إليه ومعه مجموعة من رؤساء البلاد وأعيانها، واعتذر له، وطلب منه الرجوع، فعلَّق الإمام الأمر على موافقة الأمير محمد بن سعود، وكان ذلك قمَّة الوفاء بالعهد، لكن الأمير محمد بن سعود –رحمه الله- رفض عودة الشيخ إلى العيينة، ورجع عثمان خائبًا بعد أن أضاع الخير من يده[31].بدأت الوفود بالمجيء إلى الإمام للارتواء من مناهل علمه، وأخذ –رحمه الله- يُلْقِي الكثير من الدروس في الدرعية، في أمور: العقائد، والقرآن الكريم، والتفسير، والفقه وأصوله، والحديث ومصطلحه، والعلوم العربية والتاريخية، وغير ذلك من العلوم النافعة.

----------


## المصباح المنير

الدرعية عاصمة الدعوة
وكانت الحالة الاقتصادية حينئذ في الدرعية لا تقوى على القيام بمؤن أولئك الوافدين الطالبين، فكان بعضهم - من شغفه وحُبِّه للعلم - يعمل بالليل بالأجرة، وفي النهار يحضر الدروس إلى أن وسَّع الله عليهم.لقد فتح الله على الدرعية بسبب احتضانها للدعوة؛ فقد أحدث وجود الشيخ انقلابًا جذريًّا في حياة سكانها ومعتقداتهم؛ فأصبحت هذه البلدة المركز الرئيس للدعوة، واسْتُبْدِلَ نظام الحكم العشائري فيها بحكم إسلامي يستمدُّ شرائعه من تعاليم القرآن وسُنَّة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأُبطلت الضريبة التي كان يدفعها السكان للأمير، وحَلَّتِ الزكاة مكانها، وساد الأمن والاستقرار بدلاً من الفوضى، ونشطت حركة التعليم نشاطًا عظيمًا، فكان الشيخ يتولَّى التدريس، ويُشرف شخصيًّا على المدرِّسِين، ويُحارب الأُمِّيَّة، ويُلزم كل فرد من أنصاره بتعلُّم القراءة والكتابة مهما كانت سِنُّه، أو عَلَتْ منزلته، ويحمل الناس على تنفيذ أوامر الدين ونواهيه بدقَّة، كما حلَّ الجهادُ في سبيل الله مكان الغارات والغزوات العشائريَّة المدمِّرَة، واقْتُلِعَتْ من أذهان الناس وعواطفهم عادات وتقاليد وثنية مزمنة، وغُرست مكانها المعتقدات الإسلاميَّة الصحيحة بنقاوتها وطهارتها الأُولَى، وقد أصبحت هذه البلدة تحاكي المجتمع الإسلامي الأوَّل الذي بناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته في المدينة بعد هجرتهم إليها[32].
جهاد الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب
كان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب -رحمه الله- يُكثر من إرسال الرسائل، ومكاتبة البلدان والقرى والقبائل المجاورة؛ يدعوهم إلى التوحيد الخالص، ونبذ كل ألوان الشرك المنتشرة بينهم عن طريق الأدلَّة الصريحة من كتاب الله وسُنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فما لبث الكثير منهم في اتهامه بتكفير المسلمين، بل لم يقتصر الأمر على ذلك؛ فقد بدأ خصومه في حشد الجيوش لمحاربته ومحاربة الدعوة؛ حيث أغاروا على بعض القرى التي بايعت الشيخ ودخلت في حلفه.لم يرَ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- والأمير محمد بن سعود بُدًّا من الاستعانة بالسيف بجانب الدعوة بالموعظة الحسنة، فقد تعاهد –رحمه الله- من قَبْلُ مع أمير الدرعية محمد بن سعود على المعونة والمؤازرة لنشر دعوة التوحيد وطمس معالم الشرك، رغم أن الدرعية بلدة صغيرة لا يتجاوز عدد أفرادها ألف نسمة، وعدد بيوتها لا يزيد على سبعين بيتًا! لكن أهلها أَبْلَوا بلاءً حسنًا في الدفاع عن عقيدة الإسلام.ومن هذه القرية المتواضعة بدأت الجيوش تُجَهِّز نفسها لمحاربة مَنْ تصدَّوْا لدعوة التوحيد، ولم تنتظر طويلاً فقد بدأت الجهاد منذ سنة (1160هـ)، وذلك بعد عامين من وصول الشيخ إلى الدرعية، فقد ردُّوا هجوم دهام بن دواس[33] بأهل الرياض والصمدة، وانكشف أهل الدرعية أمام المغير، واستشهد في هذه المعركة فيصل وسعود وَلَدَا الأمير محمد بن سعود.
الأمير عبد العزيز بن محمد واستمرار الجهاد
واستمرَّت الحرب في سجال بين الأمير ابن سعود وبين خصومه، كدهام بن دواس حاكم الرياض، الذي تعقَّب الدعوة وأنصارها من عام (1159هـ) حتى فتح الله على يد الأمير عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود وجنوده الرياضَ عام (1187هـ).ومن خصومه -أيضًا- عريعر بن دجين حاكم الأحساء الذي أغار على حريملاء في عام (1172هـ)؛ وقد كان عريعر قاسيًا لا يتَّصف بالشفقة أو الرحمة؛ إذ كان يقتل كلَّ مَنْ ظفر به من أنصار الدعوة، ويُغير على مدنهم وقراهم كلما سنحت الفرصة، وكان شاغله الأكبر القضاء على الدرعية؛ ذلك الخطر الذي يقض مضجعه باستمرار؛ ولذلك خرج في عام (1178هـ) وقد جمع كيده من كل ناحية، واستنفر كثيرًا من أهل القرى والمدن وتوجَّه نحو مركز الدرعية في جيش ضخم، وكلما مرَّ على قرية أو قبيلة قدَّموا له ولاءهم، وقد حاصر الدرعية مدَّة عشرين يومًا أو أكثر لكن جنود الدعوة دافعوا عنها دفاع الأبطال البواسل، حتى ألقى الله الرعب في جنود عريعر وأتباعه، فانقلبوا بحول الله وقوته خاسرين خاسئين[34].واستمرَّ الأمير محمد بن سعود في محاولاته المتعاقبة لصدِّ عدوان المناوئين، والهجوم عليهم بقصد نشر الدعوة إلى أن توفَّاه الله في عام (1179هـ)، فتولَّى ابنه عبد العزيز أمور الحكم؛ حيث تابع مسيرة أبيه في الجهاد، ولم يكن الإمام عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود –رحمه الله- يقطع أمرًا دون الشيخ، ولا ينفِّذه إلا بإذنه[35].استطاع الأمير عبد العزيز أن يفتح الرياض في عام (1187هـ)، بعد حروب دامت ما يقرب من ثلاثين عامًا بين دهام بن دوّاس وأتباعه، وبين أنصار الدعوة السلفية، وقد أرسل الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- رسالة بالغة الأثر للأمير عبد العزيز بمناسبة هذا الفتح، جاء فيها: "أُحِبُّ لك ما أحبُّ لنفسي، وقد أراك الله في عَدُوِّك ما لم تؤمِّل، فالذي أراه لك أن تُكثر من قول الحسن البصري؛ كان إذا ابتدأ حديثه يقول: اللهم لك الحمد بما خلقتنا ورزقتنا وهديتنا وفرَّجْتَ عنَّا، لك الحمد بالإسلام والقرآن، ولك الحمد بالأهل والمال والمعافاة، كبَّتَّ عَدُوَّنَا، وبسطت رزقنا، وأظهرتَ أمننا، وأحسنتَ معافاتنا، ومِنْ كل ما سألناك ربنا أعطيتنا، فلك الحمد على ذلك حمدًا كثيرًا طيِّبًا حتى ترضى، ولك الحمد إذا رضيت"[36].إن هذه الرسالة الطيِّبَة من الإمام للأمير دَرْسٌ من دروس العقيدة الجليَّة؛ حيث الالتجاء إلى الله وحده، وضرورة شكره دون سواه، فهو من وهبهم هذا النصر دون التعويل على غيره سبحانه من الأمور المادِّيَّة أو المعنويَّة.
بين الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب وأخيه سليمان
وكان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب قد خالف أخاه سليمان؛ ذلك لأنه دأب على كتابة الرسائل المليئة بالأكاذيب والمفتريات، وما كان ذلك إلا حسدًا وغيرة، وكان الشيخ يردُّ عليه اتهاماته ومفترياته بالحجة الواضحة، والموعظة الحسنة، ثم شاء الله أن يهدي سليمان بن عبد الوهاب في آخر الأمر، فرجع إلى أخيه في الدرعية تائبًا عام 1190هـ، فأحسن إليه الشيخ، وأكرم وفادته، وتوجد رسالة سليمان بن عبد الوهاب مطبوعة باسم "الصواعق الإلهية في الرد على الوهابية"، وأعداء التوحيد يتشدقون بذكر هذه الرسالة؛ بيد أنهم يذوبون خجلاً وحياءً عند ذكر رجوع سليمان وتوبته[37].ولما رأى الأعداء أن قوة الشيخ وأنصاره من أهل نجد تزداد وتنمو يومًا بعد يوم، التجئوا إلى استعمال الأساليب الدنيئة؛ فاتهم سليمان بن محمد بن سحيم الشيخَ بتُهَمٍ وافترى عليه مساوئ عديدة، وأرسل إلى مدن الخليج والأحساء وغيرها بهذه الشائعات، لكن الشيخ ردَّ على هذه الرسائل ردًّا مفصلاً مفحمًا، وقد اشترك مع أدعياء العلم والعمل في هذه الافتراءات أصحاب العروش والقصور من الأمراء والحكام على النواحي؛ وذلك للحفاظ على مراكزهم وملكهم[38].
أخلاق الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب وعبادته
كان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب يُحيي غالب الليل قائمًا: يُصَلِّي ويتهجَّد ويقرأ القرآن، وكان من دأبه التأنِّي والتثبُّت في تنفيذ الأحكام، لا يُمِيلُه الهوى عن الشرع، ولا تصدُّه عداوة عن الحقِّ، بل يحكم بما ترجَّح له وجه الصواب فيه، فإن وجد نصًّا في كتاب الله أو سنة نبيه التزمه ولم يعدل عنه؛ وإلا رجع إلى كتب الأئمة الأربعة، وأخذ نفسه بدقَّة المراجعة والتحقيق للنصِّ.وقد فتح الله على المؤمنين؛ إذ امتدَّت راية الدعوة السلفية إلى الحجاز وعسير وشمال الجزيرة واليمن؛ وقد كان من أبرز الملبِّين للدعوة والمؤيدين لها عالم صنعاء المجتهد الإمام محمد بن إسماعيل الصنعاني (ت 1182هـ)، الذي كان يظنُّ أنه الوحيد في ميدان الدعوة في الجزيرة العربية[39].ومع ما أفاض الله على بيت المال من الأموال الكثيرة، فقد كان الإمام زاهدًا متعفِّفًا؛ لا يأكل إلا بالمعروف، وكان سمحًا جوادًا لا يردُّ سائلاً، فلم يخلِّف شيئًا من المال يُوَزَّع بين ورثته، بل كان عليه دَيْن كبير يرجع لمساعدته لطلاب العلم، فقد "كان الشيخ –رحمه الله- لما هاجر إليه المهاجرون تحمَّل الدَّيْن الكثير في ذمته لمؤنتهم وما يحتاجون إليه وفي حوائج الناس، وجوائز الوفد إليه من أهل البلدان والبوادي، وذكر أنه حين فتح الرياض كان في ذمته أربعون ألف نجدية قضاها من غنائمها"[40].
وفاة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب
بعد جهاد طويل وصراع مرير بين الحقِّ والباطل شاء الله عز وجل أن يتوفى الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب –رحمه الله- في يوم الاثنين آخر شهر شوال عام (1206هـ)، وله من العمر نحو 92 عامًا، قضى منها ما يزيد على خمسين عامًا في الدعوة والتوجيه والإرشاد؛ فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة، وأدخله جنَّاته، وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء، كفاء ما أحيا من شرع الله سبحانه وتعالى، وجدَّد من سُنَّة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## المصباح المنير

[1]حسين خلف الشيخ خزعل: تاريخ الجزيرة العربية في عصر الشيخ محمد عبد الوهاب ص53.
[2]آل مشرف هم : أولاد مشرّف بن عمر بن معضاد بن ريس بن زاخر, فمنهم آل الشيخ المعروفون في الرياض, والطوال وآل رشيد, وآل مهنا في الحريّق والجريفة, والنشوان المعروفون, وآل عبد الوهاب ابن فياض، وآل عبد الوهاب في أشيقر، وآل سعيد المعروفون في الجهراء؛ ومنهم: عبد الله بن سعيد المعروف بالحر في أشيقر، ومن المشارفة: آل مغامس أهل الخطامة, والنغيمشي, والبرادا أهل خب البريدي من خبوب بريدة، ومنهم آل خليفة أهل الشنانة, وآل خليفة بن عقيّل, أهل قصر ابن عقيّل بقرب الرس، وآل عيدان في بريدة وفي الحساء, والفاخري المعروف في التويم, وآل سكران المعروفون في السّـرّ, والحراقا في شقراء، وآل شايع الحريقي في شقراء. انظر: موقع آل مشرف على الإنترنت: www.almosharaf.com/ms/al.htm.
[3] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص27.
[4] حريملاء: بلدة ومحافظة سعودية تابعة لمنطقة الرياض، يحدُّها من الشمال محافظة رماح، ومحافظة ثادق، ومن الجنوب محافظة الدرعية، ومحافظة ضرما، ومن الشرق مدينة الرياض، ومحافظة رماح، ومن الغرب محافظة ثادق.
[5] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص28.
[6] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص81.
[7] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص29.
[8] المجمعة: بلد في ناحية سدير من نجد.
[9] عثمان بن بشر: عنوان المجد في تاريخ نجد ص20، 21.
[10] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد ص20.
[11] الزبير: مقاطعة في جنوب العراق، تابعة لمحافظة البصرة، وهي قرب الحدود الكويتية.
[12] آل أبو طامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص17، 18.
[13] ابن غنام، مقدمة الدكتور ناصر الدين الأسد ص84، وعبد العزيز سيد الأهل: داعية التوحيد ص43.
[14] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد 1/36.
[15] مسعود الندوي: محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص45.
[16] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/9، 10.
[17] عبد العزيز سيد الأهل: داعية التوحيد ص23.
[18] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/200.
[19] محمد كامل طاهر: الدعوة الوهابية وأثرها في الفكر الإسلامي الحديث ص49.
[20] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/10.
[21] محمد أحمد درنيقة: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رائد الدعوة السلفية في العصر الحديث ص37.
[22] البخاري عن عمرو بن عوف: كتاب المغازي، باب شهود الملائكة بدرًا 3791، ومسلم: كتاب الزهد والرقائق 2961.
[23] الترمذي عن كعب بن عياض: كتاب الزهد، باب أن فتنة هذه الأمة المال 2336 وقال: حديث صحيح غريب إنما نعرفه من حديث معاوية بن صالح. وأحمد 17506، والحاكم 7896، وقال الألباني: صحيح. انظر: الألباني: السلسلة الصحيحة 592.
[24] آل بوطامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص33.
[25] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/11.
[26] السابق الصفحة نفسها.
[27] آل أبو طامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص24.
[28] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص87.
[29] السابق ص88.
[30] فلبي ص12، 13.
[31] آل أبو طامي: الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب عقيدته السلفية ودعوته الإصلاحية ص24، 25.
[32] محمد حامد الفقي: أثر الدعوة الوهابية ص6، 7، وانظر: محمد كامل ضاهر: الدعوة الوهابية وأثرها في الفكر الإسلامي الحديث ص51.
[33] أمير الرياض وقتئذٍ.
[34] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص94-96.
[35] انظر: السابق ص96، 97.
[36] ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص139.
[37] الندوي: محمد بن عبد الوهاب ص61.
[38] انظر: ابن غنام: تاريخ نجد ص80-85.
[39] ابن بشر: عنوان المجد 1/53-56.
[40] السابق 1/15.منقول

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t113432/

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t134286/

----------

